# To Compete or Not To Compete



## Hubauer (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Thanks to everyone on here for commenting on my threads and giving me advice, I really have learned alot here. I have a question for you all. There is a natural bodybuilding competition where I live, and it would be a small local show. I really wanted to compete once before I go _*to the dark side.*_

Before you comment, please keep in mind: I am a little leaner than this right now, it was taken a bit over a week ago. I am natural so far. I have decent legs, but due to the lighting they look horribly underdeveloped. So... I'm weighing in at 184 right now, and would compete in the 156-176 weight class. For anyone that has competed, how do you think I would fare? Or is it too early in cutting to tell?


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 7, 2011)

i'm going to say this in the nicest way possible.......cut what?......imho, you need 2-3 more years of mass gains before considering.....if you were to compete now you wouldn't fair well at all....even in the natural shows those guys have a good amount of size......my suggestion is to go to a show or two or three as a spectator....get familiar with the local natural scene and the judges and other competitors......the bodybuilding community is a big family and will help you achieve your goals......but like i said, on your frame i wouldn't consider cutting until you've put on another 20-30lbs of muscle naturally which could take a legitimate 2-3 years natural


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 7, 2011)

I argee, you have big arms but you need to gain a good bit of mass before you think of competing. The people in the 176 class are usually quite a bit shorter than you too im guessing, which means they are going to look bigger at the same weight.


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 7, 2011)

You guys are pretty much confirming what I'm thinking. Thanks for the comments


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 7, 2011)

here will give you an idea of what to expect.....the first few sets of pics the bodyweight is roughly 185-190@5'5"

halfway down the page is a "natural" 138-141lbs bantamweight at 5'5"
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ess-over-last-year-your-viewing-pleasure.html


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 7, 2011)

^ Yup that's about how tall the 176's will be. Maybe a little taller in the natural division.


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 7, 2011)

to be honest... I would probably be thinner than that guy at his bantam weight
but I have seen pictures of the competitors from the 2010 competition; they have about the same body structure as I do, but I guess what is killing me is my height.


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 7, 2011)

I am, however, talking about *natural, skinny-as-hell* bodybuilding.
Take a look at this link to get an idea.
Amateur Male Bodybuilding | North American Natural Bodybuilding Federation


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2011)

You need to work on your legs


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 7, 2011)

sara said:


> You need to work on your legs



sorry sara, my legs are my weakest bodypart. any suggestions? (better pictures included) I alternate squats and leg press, and I enjoy leg extension and hamstring curls but I usually try to do stiff-leg deadlifts and lunges instead.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't alternate squats out. I like to keep the 4 big movements in my routine every week. If you want to switch it up a little bit then try doing front squats. Also, are you doing your squats olympic style?


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Also, are you doing your squats olympic style?



I don't because I jacked my knees up when I was younger. Even with lightweight they still hurt my knees. (believe me here, I'm talking about squatting ATF with 100lbs or less) I usually set the safety supports so they stop me when the top of my legs are parallel to the ground. I go down until I barely tap them and boost back up.


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 8, 2011)

squatting will actually improve the strength and flexibility of your knees....my assumption is that your form is off....either you're descending too quickly and putting extra stress on them or your foot angle/position isn't in a natural squat position for your frame......i don't buy the excuse that you jacked up your knees.....i have a metal rod and pins in one leg and bad knees from the military.....when i don't squat regularly the pain becomes more frequent and worse......have someone record you squatting and evaluate yourself honestly.....it's too difficult to get a real feel of what you're doing from just the mirror


----------



## letsgetbig (Mar 8, 2011)

what is your height? last year i was a light weight, 5'4 weighed in at 154lbs, took second at masters nationals, this year moving up a few classes to middle weight same height just weighing in at 176lbs. heres a pic from last year.


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 8, 2011)

this is going to be bad.......
6' even


----------



## letsgetbig (Mar 8, 2011)

right now in the last pic im weighing 210+ trying to get to 220 in the next month, iwas hoping for 230 but dont think so,  at 6' you need to be over 200 or you are going to look little jmho..


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 8, 2011)

letsgetbig said:


> right now in the last pic im weighing 210+ trying to get to 220 in the next month, iwas hoping for 230 but dont think so,  at 6' you need to be over 200 or you are going to look little jmho..



i feel tiny compared to my pics earlier in this thread.....you're in good shape bro


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 8, 2011)

letsgetbig said:


> right now in the last pic im weighing 210+ trying to get to 220 in the next month, iwas hoping for 230 but dont think so,  at 6' you need to be over 200 or you are going to look little jmho..



I'm planning on having a little chemical help in the near future, so I would shoot for over 200. Do 6' naturals compete at 200 or over??


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> I'm planning on having a little chemical help in the near future, so I would shoot for over 200. Do 6' naturals compete at 200 or over??



if you learn how to pose to look big, you can compete in either LHW or HW as a natural.......you can gain 20lbs of muscle without changing your actual bodyweight too much.......


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 8, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i don't buy the excuse that you jacked up your knees....


well, here I go beating a dead horse...
when I very first starting training legs, I lifted weight that was too heavy for me with *really* bad form. so now my knees usually hurt when I'm doing just about anything (e.g.walking to my car, getting up from a chair, etc.). do I still need to be doing olympic squats though?


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> well, here I go beating a dead horse...
> when I very first starting training legs, I lifted weight that was too heavy for me with *really* bad form. so now my knees usually hurt when I'm doing just about anything (e.g.walking to my car, getting up from a chair, etc.). do I still need to be doing olympic squats though?



for leg size generally top of thigh or hips parallel with the knees in the bottom position is fine and also somewhat closer stance....it takes practice which is why i recommend having someone record your form so you can see and evaluate yourself......watch some videos of ronnie coleman squatting and some other pro bodybuilders forms


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 8, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> for leg size generally top of thigh or hips parallel with the knees in the bottom position is fine and also somewhat closer stance....it takes practice which is why i recommend having someone record your form so you can see and evaluate yourself......watch some videos of ronnie coleman squatting and some other pro bodybuilders forms



Got it. thanks man


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2011)

sara said:


> You need to work on your legs



I agree 110%!  Quads are ok but hammies appear to be falling behind.  I also think your lower back needs some work too.  Natty comp or not, those guys work their asses off for their physique w/o "assistance".  If you want to go natty, you probably need another year or 2 being natty to compete on that level.


----------

